# Call me a hoarder .......................



## mmcmdl (Jan 8, 2021)

I've walked past a baler ( think vertical compactor ) for the past 3 nights sitting next to our dumpster . We're cleaning house here and I can't help but wonder . What could I use off of this piece of equipment ? Got a nice pump , huge hydraulic cylinder , tank , motor etc . Jeeeeez , it just never ends . 

And to edit  ................shelves . Very heavy duty , big arse shelves. And lots of them . I'll find out if they're going out as scrap .


----------



## tq60 (Jan 8, 2021)

Log splitter...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 8, 2021)

tq60 said:


> Log splitter...


I just bought one , but yeah , the cylinder and pump would be nice for someone .


----------



## Janderso (Jan 8, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I've walked past a baler ( think vertical compactor ) for the past 3 nights sitting next to our dumpster . We're cleaning house here and I can't help but wonder . What could I use off of this piece of equipment ? Got a nice pump , huge hydraulic cylinder , tank , motor etc . Jeeeeez , it just never ends .
> 
> And to edit  ................shelves . Very heavy duty , big arse shelves. And lots of them . I'll find out if they're going out as scrap .


Leave it alone!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 8, 2021)

I could use shelves at my shop.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 8, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> I could use shelves at my shop.


I know someone other than me could use them . Let me look into it if they'ree for the taking . If so , I'm going to grab them .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 8, 2021)

I was out on the flight line, I'm waiting for the picture to load to the puter....
Got it, I did ask Dave to turn on a light  If you click on the picture it goes to the host, and just barely looks a little clearer


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 8, 2021)

OK, YOUR A HOARDER, but here at least you are in good company. Tomorrow I'm on my way to pick up an 02' Isuzu 6000 cab and chassis in nice shape,105hp turbo diesel. I'm picking it up from the mechanic for the guy who owns it, He said he just put all new injectors in it, and a new head a few months ago, and the driver had a coolant leak and overheated it . Said it starts and runs but has some bottom end noise. As much as I've been telling myself I don't need anymore stuff, I just can't pass it up for zero dollars. And so it goes. Mike


----------



## Aukai (Jan 9, 2021)

Look what else he's eyeballing, vertical space savers


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

Got junk ?


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 9, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I've walked past a baler ( think vertical compactor ) for the past 3 nights sitting next to our dumpster . We're cleaning house here and I can't help but wonder . What could I use off of this piece of equipment ? Got a nice pump , huge hydraulic cylinder , tank , motor etc . Jeeeeez , it just never ends .
> 
> And to edit ................shelves . Very heavy duty , big arse shelves. And lots of them . I'll find out if they're going out as scrap .



You need help man, I’m really worried about your condition....

....for lack of ideas! Let me help you:

You could build the biggest shop press known to hobbyists this side of the Mississippi!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jan 9, 2021)

“Mesta“
Heavy press program. 
I’m sorry, I’m back. I saw, heavy press and my brain went back to 1945.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 9, 2021)

Janderso said:


> “Mesta“
> Heavy press program.
> I’m sorry, I’m back. I saw, heavy press and my brain went back to 1945


Mesta also made huge lathes with 12 foot swing


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 9, 2021)

@mmcmdl , you are a hoarder ! (it takes one, to know one )

the first thing i thought was shop hydraulic press on steroids

it would make one hellva beer can crusher


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 9, 2021)

Cylinder looks like 6" piston , 4" rod with 36" stroke . Can't read the pump specs . 6 gallon tank , electric motor which I would junk and throw a gasser on it . I don't need a log splitter as I just bought one a few months back . I have a Kubota B series FEL with full hydraulics . What could one make out of this hydraulic set up for the tractor ? I'm drawing a blank .


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 10, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Cylinder looks like 6" piston , 4" rod with 36" stroke . Can't read the pump specs . 6 gallon tank , electric motor which I would junk and throw a gasser on it . I don't need a log splitter as I just bought one a few months back . I have a Kubota B series FEL with full hydraulics . What could one make out of this hydraulic set up for the tractor ? I'm drawing a blank .


A ripper like on a bull dozer


----------

